# NEF 22lr sportster



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

does anyone have one how do you like them?


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

I have no experience with the 22lr version, but, my daughter has a 223 handi-rifle. It is basically the same rifle, that little $99 rifle shoots as well as or better than my expensive varmint rifles.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Qhorseman said:


> I have no experience with the 22lr version, but, my daughter has a 223 handi-rifle. It is basically the same rifle, that little $99 rifle shoots as well as or better than my expensive varmint rifles.



i sure wish they were still 99 dollars , thats what i paid for my NEF muzzle loader 

and now NEF won't even sell me other barrels for it , even though the huntsman is a gun by AFT standards i had to fill out the 4473 and is a SB-1 reciver just marked huntsman and i bought it because it was supposed to accept the shotgun barrels they changed company policy is the line i got and now no muzzle loader can be fitted with another barrel.


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

But we have a versa-pak (.22-410 youth sized combo ) I bought for the little woman..it's way cool..:clap:


----------

